# Ros Noncontributory



## heatherwinters (Jan 10, 2008)

If clinician writes, "ROS NONCONTRIBUTORY", when determining an EM for visit, what level of visit would that satisfy the documentation of ROS for? Problem focused, expanded problem focused, detailed or comprehensive?


----------



## amjordan (Jan 26, 2008)

The E/M Guidelines state

"The patient's positive responses and pertinent negatives for the system
related to the problem should be documented."

The statement "ROS NONCONTRIBUTORY" does not fulfill the above requirements.  Most auditors that I have poled on this issue will only count as 1 (problem pertinent) and some will allow none at all.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 29, 2008)

heatherwinters said:


> If clinician writes, "ROS NONCONTRIBUTORY", when determining an EM for visit, what level of visit would that satisfy the documentation of ROS for? Problem focused, expanded problem focused, detailed or comprehensive?



Why would ROs be noncontributory, what was the pt being seen for, it almost seems impossible but I guess it could happen.

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 29, 2008)

As an auditor I would count this as no more than one for ROS.


----------



## goldejoa (Jan 29, 2008)

If the physician is reviewing all systems and they are negative, then more appropriate language would be  " all systems reveiwed and negative" than noncontributory.  Hope this helps


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 29, 2008)

If are going to go with a blanket statement, it would be more appropriate to indicate one or two systems and then state "all _*other*_ systems were reviewed and are negative".  Stating "all systems reviewed and negative" doesn't really tell us how many systems were reviewed.  Is it literally ALL systems, or does all mean all the systems that the provider reviewed?  (could be that only 4 systems were reviewed and were negative).


----------

